# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Humulin R and Eating afterwards

## davesah1

So apparently this stuff is legal to buy at any Walmart and I got curious. Now
I'm aware that insulin will make you *extremely* sensitive to fat storage in its active window, which in this case is 3-4 hours.
So, one would not eat any fats after injecting for that time period, correct?
As far as carbs go, what is a good range to not achieve an over abundance resulting in fat storage, for someone who is rather sensitive to carbs in general?
I'm assuming Low GI carbs are optimal for their slow release, but high GI for immediate PWO intake after the shot.
I'm just looking into the stuff being that its legal, easily accessible, and the most anabolic hormone in the body.
Could you shoot before a workout and bring a large gatorade and drink periodically through the lifts to suppress the catabolic hormones that arise during high intensity lifts such as cortisol, don't bug if that's a dumb question.
If I were to ever use slin it would PWO only. This stuff has really got my attention lately.
I am aware that you need to have food, carb based, on hand to prevent dizzy spells and passing out, but humulin r is a slower acting slin and thus a bit safer, although I believe most slin isn't very dangerous unless you have no idea what the hell your doing.

----------


## davesah1

wrong section fvck. Delete this please mods. Thanks.

----------

